# Amount of EO in cp recipe?



## simplicitysarah (Nov 3, 2014)

How much EO or FO do you put in your batches?


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 3, 2014)

I generally stay within the .5  to .8 oz per pound of oil. I found this typically produces the finished scent I'm looking for.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 3, 2014)

It really varies by scent and safe usage rates. The supplier should have a recommended usage rate.  If not, Brambleberry has a Fragrance Calculator you can use to get a general idea (e.g. their lime EO is probably similar enough for your lime EO from Acme EO Supplier).


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree with snappyllama, check your suppliers usage rate.  These vary from EO/FO to EO/FO and by supplier a lot of times.   Most of my FO's I use between .5-1 oz ppo.   EO's I check to see what the safe usage rate is as there are some you only want to use a very small amount of.   I don't use a lot of EO's but do use some (Lavender, Tea Tree, Lemongrass, Litsea, Orange, Grapefruit, Eucalyptus and Rosemary)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 3, 2014)

Isn't the total amount suppost to be around 3%, but including limits from the type of oil?

For example, I want to use cinnamon and lavender, but I can't use 1.5% of each to make my 3% because that is too much cinnamon.  But I might be able to use 2.5% lavender and 0.5% cinnamon - just as an example.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 3, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Isn't the total amount suppost to be around 3%, but including limits from the type of oil?
> 
> For example, I want to use cinnamon and lavender, but I can't use 1.5% of each to make my 3% because that is too much cinnamon.  But I might be able to use 2.5% lavender and 0.5% cinnamon - just as an example.



^ This!

I'm not a big fan of the BB fragrance calculator. It's a good place to check min and max levels, but doesn't really take blends into account. And their ratings for say, clove and cinnamon are high for me.  But that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Nov 3, 2014)

It has been trial and error for me. I find when you wet the soap it seems stronger to me. A lot of my testers after I use those in the bath I go back and note to try a little less fragrance. But I normally test a new fragrance at .5 PPO and make a small batch.


----------



## simplicitysarah (Nov 3, 2014)

I generally have done . 5 per  lb and it doesn't always seem  enough


----------



## seven (Nov 3, 2014)

generally 4-6% from your total oils.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 3, 2014)

For the record, .5 oz is about 1Tbsp. if that's easier measuring tool for you.


----------



## Relle (Nov 3, 2014)

Always weigh your oils, don't use measurements.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2014)

Most I do at 6-7% except the spice and mint essentials which I keep in the 3%-4% range


----------



## Dahila (Nov 3, 2014)

I wonder .......are you using 1tbsp ppo of Eo's or FO?
I weight but it would be nice to just use tbsp


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 5, 2014)

simplicitysarah said:


> How much EO or FO do you put in your batches?



Too, EOs smell great but see if the EO you are using is safe at a certain max percentage, eg cinnamon EO. Some EOs are 1500 x's stronger in EO form than in the plant. New directions armoatics has some genreal statements about the EOs they sell. Look up max safety usages just to be on the safe side.


----------



## samirish (Nov 7, 2014)

I usually stay around the .5oz/lb range.


----------

